
Show HN: Fresh Talent, a no-fuss tool to hire developers - jjude
http://freshtalent.co/
======
kafkaesq
But what's the point of hiring "only the best engineers" if you cram them
cheek-to-jowl, elbow-to-elbow in morale-killing, productivity-demolishing open
plan offices like the one featured so proudly on the FreshTalent homepage?

~~~
swap32
:) I'm the founder. I understand what you mean. Really. Appreciate it. For the
record, the photo is not of our office, it is of a hackathon. We don't have
spanking fancy office actually. There are a lot of people I know who like open
office culture and few who don't. Frankly that has nothing to do with having
best engineers. I do have an opinion about building company culture a certain
way which may not be exactly in resonance with popular opinion about it; I try
to practice it but never preach. Everyone is free to pick what they think is
best culture for their company and REALLY there is no such thing as the right
culture.

